# Spring Snow Goose Hunt in Missouri



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Theres 4 of us heading to Missouri, March 5-7. We booked with snowgoose specilist. Scott Robinson is the guide. Has anyone been out there this time of year. Looking for info on shot size, weather, etc ....
any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I went last year for the 1st time with a group that has gone for a couple of years. Two years ago they had temps in the 20's and windy. Last year it was in the 50-60's and one day near 70. As for shot size, we all shot BB's. They aren't hard to kill but the guides like to call alot of long shots, thinking that if you're shooting you're happy. We're going back and will be in Mound City those same dates.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Scott is the outfitter, you're guide will probably be a local. He's a good guy that knows what he's doing.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I used Scott the first time I went snow goose hunting, Scott had guides from Mich and Wis. Dave and Alex are good people if they are still with Scott. shot size they say BB is ok, I am going to try #1's this year. the outfitter I am using did not what us using #2's. in the past I have used BB. Good luck And have fun, if the birds are flying you will see a sight.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Currently one of my good buds from Michigan is working with scott. If you have a guide or person helping names Nate give me a heads up and I got some dirt :evil:


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got back from Mound City last night. I must say, what a site. I have never seen anything like that. We harvested 90 bird for 3 days. Plenty of bird, but they have been hunted hard for months. Lots of mature birds in the area. I'll b putting those 3 on the wall. It was unreal!!


----------

